# Can pouters and croppers fly?



## drew32fb (Jun 13, 2012)

I like the looks of pouters and croppers but can they fly? I know horseman thief pouters can but which other species of pouters are able to fly well? 
thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do beleive they all do except perhaps the big one that starts with a G that I can't think of the name of ..lol..


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

All of em can fly, I though I saw a Cropper that can fly only like a chicken, but he guys said you have to fly them before they develop their crop
I keep some spanish pouters they are good fliers, some of them are as good as an average homer they really fly good even tho they look fat lol
but here there are two strains of any pouter breed : 
a *show one* (palomas de exposición) : they usually are larger and cannot fly very well 
and a *flying one* (palomas de Vuelo) : even the Big one Spirit Wings Mentionned called the Gaditano Fly pretty good in this strain 
Here's a video of em : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBwm48a3fA4
*Gorguero *(this one flied very high and deep for over 10 minutes : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeiPCQ2ej7o
*Jiennense* : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0KZKVwvVdU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_EXI4RCg3A
*Rafeno* : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWa-n34HbkY
Hope you enjoyed


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

i have seen people use brunner pouters as thief pouters .


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

They will all fly if let out early enough so that they build muscle before their crops develop.

Watch this vid, Its one of my birds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEF054ydI2A


----------



## jock (Sep 13, 2010)

All croppers and pouters can fly,even Gents but you have to have them out and about as youngsters I only keep horseman now for flying but scince I was a wee laddie I have flew doos (Scottish term for flying pigeons)brunner,voorburghs,norwich Silesian and horseman to name a few can fly for fun right now my horseman are doing 50 miles with ease,but as I have said you have to get them up when they are youngsters.


----------

